# ovc basketball links



## xubrew

the following are links concerning the teams in the ovc. all the information on these links is current and updated as it becomes available. if you wish to add a link or create a site or message board of your own for a specific team, please contact me via email or pm. i can help recommend some sites that offer free web space.







OFFICIAL OVC BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.ovcsports.com/sport_front.asp?sportid=18






ANOTHER OVC MESSAGE BOARD: http://pub189.ezboard.com/bmurraystateracers







AUSTIN PEAY

official basketball site: http://www.apsu.edu/letsgopeay/updates/mbasketball/mbkb.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2046

message board: http://www.teamyates.com/cgi-bin/webbbs/configapsu.pl

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/ohiovalley/austinpeay.shtml







EASTERN ILLINOIS

official basketball site: http://www.eiu.edu/~sprtinfo/sports/bsktball/m_1st.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2197

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/ohiovalley/easternillinois.shtml









EASTERN KENTUCKY

official basketball site: http://www.ekusports.com/sport_front.asp?sportid=372 

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2198

another site with message board: http://www.eteamz.com/I-AAfootball/index.cfm?subsite=1503370





JACKSONVILLE STATE

official basketball site: http://www.jsugamecocksports.com/sp...asp?sportid=211

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=55

message board: http://www.cgispy.com/boards/board....Fan&action=main









MOREHEAD STATE 

official basketball site: http://www.msueagles.com/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2413

fancake page: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/ohiovalley/moreheadst.shtml










MURRAY STATE 

official basketball site: http://www.goracers.com/mens/basketball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=93

message board: http://pub199.ezboard.com/brunningracersofmsu

old message board: http://pub189.ezboard.com/fmurraystateracersfrm1

Racer Insider: http://www.racerinsider.com/








SAMFORD

official basketball site: http://samfordsports.ocsn.com/sport...askbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2535

message board: http://www.cgispy.com/boards/board....&user=SUFanatic

another site with message board: http://www.samfordbulldogs.net/








SOUTHEAST MISSOURI STATE

official basketball site: http://gosoutheast.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/semo-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2546

message board: http://pub189.ezboard.com/fmurraystateracersfrm4

fansite: www.feartheseomspear.com







TENNESSEE MARTIN

official basketball site: http://www.utmsports.com/index.cfm?sport=Men's Basketball

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2630

school sports newspaper: http://pacer.utm.edu/section.php?section=Sports

paper's message board: http://pacer.utm.edu/discuss/viewforum.php?f=5 







TENNESSEE STATE

official basketball site: http://www.tsutigers.com/index.cfm?sport=2

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2634

another site: http://teamstsu.com/

site about nashville sports: http://www.nashvillesportstalk.com

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/ohiovalley/tennesseest.shtml








TENNESSEE TECH

official basketball site: http://www2.tntech.edu/athletics/Basketball_men/mbb.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2635

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/ohiovalley/tennesseetech.shtml


----------



## benearly

SEMO does have a fan site put together by BDRichardson. it is www.feartheseomspear.com


----------



## bdrichardson

*Fear the Spear*

Thanks Ben!!! My page designer wife and I have been working on doing a little redesign job so to speak to make it a little more softer on the eyes. Check it out if you get a chance. Feedback is always welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## Smidge34

*OVC Sports Message Board*

The OVC Sports EZBoard message board is a full forum to discuss OVC sports and has individual boards for each OVC member institution.

http://p218.ezboard.com/bovcsports


----------

